# GERD- underlying causes



## 19224 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, everyone!Before treating the GERD, we should findout the underlying causes of it to avoid wasting money for medications.- It 's surprising to know that abdominal breathing from Yoga is one of the causes of GERD since the pressure from the deep breath weaken the lower esophagus sphincter.( That 's the reason why most overweight people and singers who create much abdominal pressure got GERD)- Also an exercise to treat constipation as you lay down with your hands around the head and bend your body up close to the knee... and a result of long term practice is acid refluxes to the esophagus.- Also NSAID, pain-reliver, food and gluten allergy contribute another factor. - Ofcourse some H-pylory or your immune system also ...Treatments:- Try Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar with Baking soda- Try PPI for couple months- Increase your saliva by chew your gum to reduce acid.Good luck!


----------



## 19224 (Mar 2, 2006)

I forgot to say sometimes the causes comes from yeast or your stomach lacks of acid...


----------



## 19224 (Mar 2, 2006)

For IBS people with gas problem, there is no cure since the gas exerts pressure and weakens the lower muscle of the esophagus...


----------



## 19224 (Mar 2, 2006)

For people with IBS gas, they will have big problem because the gas exerts pressure and weaken s the lower esophagus muscle


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by Gastro-Scientist:For IBS people with gas problem, there is no cure since the gas exerts pressure and weakens the lower muscle of the esophagus...


Well I don't know if I had "IBS Gas" or just plenty of gas with my IBS; but the flavonoids stopped the GERD for 8 years, now. That would seem like a cure to me.Mark


----------

